# BUG REPORT: Local Channels and Remote problem



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

I just received my 921 and previously had a 721 which my dealer managed to sell for almost what I paid for it. First the 921 fired up fine and has had no lock ups a far cry from the 721. My problem is that the local channels will not map to the local number. I had the same issue when I first installed the 721 after several hours this was fixed on the 721 by support re-authorizing the receiver and programing and waiting almost 24 hours. However the advanced tech support guy last night says this is a known 921 issue (will be fixed next software) and re-authorizing will not fix it. Have any of you had this problem, is it in deed a global 921 issue. I still think re-authorizing will fix it.
On a second note the remote will stop scrolling in the guide and if you push the button one at a time it will move one at a time but not scroll. It appears this may be a UHF range issue as next to the unit is does not do this and my 501 infrad remote does not have the issue. The problem occurs however at about 8 feet. All and all I am very pleased with the 921.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It has been previously noted that the 921 does not do local channel remapping, that the channel range below 100 is apparently reserved for over the air reception (that is, channels coming off of an antenna). Whether this is a bug or by design is open to interpretation at this point.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

sgt940, first please post your receiver information. That's the rule to post bug reports. You need to you post your software version, boot and flash version.

The 921 does not yet map local channels to their off-air numbers. It may happen in the future.

And I don't understand what you're second problem is. Please explain it in more detail.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> sgt940, first please post your receiver information. That's the rule to post bug reports. You need to you post your software version, boot and flash version.
> 
> The 921 does not yet map local channels to their off-air numbers. It may happen in the future.
> 
> And I don't understand what you're second problem is. Please explain it in more detail.


Mark the second issue is that sitting 10 feet from the unit the guide stops when scrolling through channels. I isolated this to be a weak (or garbled) UHF signal from the remote. I solved the problem by adding a short piece of coax to the UHF remote antenna and moving it to the top of my cabinet. Interesting is the fact that I had a 501 and 721 in the same location and the UHF worked in everyone room in the house. Either way it works by remoting the antenna, anyone else having this problem should do the same.


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

There is an obvious conflict with mapping. Suppose, for instance, that you have a local station on Channel 4 (as I do) which is also on one of the 8000-series channels in the "local stations group" Mapping it to Channel 4 would directly conflict with the OTA station on 4. Digitals can be called 4-1, etc., but not Analogs.

Richard


----------

